# Comment rester connecté sur icloud ?



## pacadid (9 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour

Auparavant, à chaque fois que je démarrais mon ordi (pc et non mac) j’étais connecté sur icloud, il se déconnectais automatiquement au bout de plusieurs semaines, mais c'était normal et. Depuis quelques temps, je dois me re-connecté à chaque fois que je redémarre mon pc.

 Évidemment, quand je me connecte, j'ai bien coché "resté connecté" . J'ai du faire une configuration, ou peut être une mise à jour de mon navigateur, qui ne plais pas à icloud mais laquelle ?

Vous l'avez compris, j'utilise un PC et Firefox comme navigateur. Ce ne sont certainement pas les "outils" préférés par Apple mais cela fonctionnais très bien avant.

Dans firefox, outils, options, vie privé et sécurité, dans le menu "cookies et données de site" j'ai permis a icloud l'enregistrement des cookies.

Je ne sais pas quoi faire d'autre. Si quelqu'un de la communauté peut me donner des pistes je lui serait très reconnaissant.

Je vous remercie par avance.


----------



## guytoon48 (9 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Assure toi de ne pas être en navigation privée...


----------



## fgfdgd (21 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir

J’ai un souci similaire sur Mac depuis la dernière MÀJ Mojave. En effet, à chaque redémarrage ou changement de session sous les meme identifiants iCloud. Je dois me reconnecter afin d’accéder aux services et MÀJ des services iCloud dans les préférences système. Si quelqu’un a une idée, merci.


----------

